# Stirmi, Blondi and other big T's..



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

So I want a very large T. I have always wanted a T.Blondi but cant find a place to buy them anywhere.

A German seller told me Stirmi's in general grow bigger than Blondi's, I didnt think this was true. Any opinions?

Can people please list very large T's and the sort of price id expect to pay for an adult.

I already have L.Paraybana.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

The next step up from the Lasiadora sp is the Theraphosa sp. You will pay between 50-70 for a sub adult and probably over 100 for an adult. 

It is documented that strimi do get a larger leg span than blondi, but I think there are cases from each that could suggest otherwise. Either way if you get a Theraphosa you'll get a big spider.


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> The next step up from the Lasiadora sp is the Theraphosa sp. You will pay between 50-70 for a sub adult and probably over 100 for an adult.
> 
> It is documented that strimi do get a larger leg span than blondi, but I think there are cases from each that could suggest otherwise. Either way if you get a Theraphosa you'll get a big spider.


Know of anywhere selling an adult stirmi?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

drcarta said:


> Know of anywhere selling an adult stirmi?


 
Nah not at the mo, they only come up rarely. Best is to do a wanted ad in classifieds


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Shipment of Stirmis due to hit Europe in less than 6 weeks


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Theraphosa strimi : burgundy - BugzUk.com


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Ouch! Although if there CB that price makes sense


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

drcarta said:


> So I want a very large T. I have always wanted a T.Blondi but cant find a place to buy them anywhere.
> 
> A German seller told me Stirmi's in general grow bigger than Blondi's, I didnt think this was true. Any opinions?
> 
> ...



i thinks robc goliath named zilla was a stirmi? as i can remember
but yeah stirmi in my opinion do get bigger than t.blondi.


----------



## Terranc (Nov 12, 2012)

I have one T Stirmi left around 6-7 inches

Thanks


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

Terranc said:


> I have one T Stirmi left around 6-7 inches
> 
> Thanks


Male or female, n price?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

chili2123 said:


> i thinks robc goliath named zilla was a stirmi? as i can remember
> but yeah stirmi in my opinion do get bigger than t.blondi.


:lol2: what tosh, its not an opinion as to whether one gets bigger..thats like saying, in my opinion elephants get bigger than rabbits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> :lol2: what tosh, its not an opinion as to whether one gets bigger..thats like saying, in my opinion elephants get bigger than rabbits.


They do get bigger than rabbits. A LOT bigger.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

ImBatman said:


> They do get bigger than rabbits. A LOT bigger.


Is that based on your opinion or fact?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> Is that based on your opinion or fact?


It's a fact! Have you ever seen a rabbit bigger than an elephant?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

ImBatman said:


> It's a fact! Have you ever seen a rabbit bigger than an elephant?


Mate, don't get cheeky. I'll wreck you in real life.
Funk this, I'm going to sleep, got yoga class in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> Mate, don't get cheeky. I'll wreck you in real life.
> Funk this, I'm going to sleep, got yoga class in the morning.


Hahaha you'd love to wreck me


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

ImBatman said:


> Hahaha you'd love to wreck me


I'll be your robin


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> I'll be your robin


See you wanna be with me all night


----------



## Hamadryas (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want a dirt cheap big spider consider _Hysterocrates gigas_. 
These or _H hercules_ are the biggest african spiders I think. 
They're pretty cool; will swim and can live communally, and there's the added bonus of no urticating bristles to worry about but they have the temper of an OW.


----------

